# 2015 Giant Stance 27.5 2 2015 Mountain Bike - £999



## Rooster1 (16 Sep 2014)

Lots of noise about this bike on social media, a full suspension bike for under a grand from a decent brand.

http://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike-g...level-full-suspension-mountain-bikes-under-2k

On Sale in the UK
http://www.wheelies.co.uk/p73877/Gi...3CHsclY1uz7ItR0ZyVLJU5rKJOtn8B1hf8RoC5efw_wcB

Lots of debate about it. OK so it's single pivot (I am on a learning curve here, being a roadie primarily). 

Can anyone show me another bike at this price point that is better?

Personally, I would not be able to go much higher than this price point for an MTB, but I know you need to spend serious cash to get a decent MTB. They seem even more complicated / advanced than road bikes, more complex parts I guess, carbon vs alu etc.


----------



## Cubist (16 Sep 2014)

If you are tall and can get to Birchington, this would collect my £1k:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ibis-Mojo...1438580541?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item41870bef3d

Giant are great bikes. There are plenty of "Single Pivot " sussers out there, and the linkage looks like it would do a good, basic job. After all, it's billed as an XC bike, and you'd need to know whether the rear shock can be locked/damped for pedalling. A bit depends on what you want to do with it, and why you need a full suss bike. 

The level of equipment is very basic. The fork is Ok, but the chainset and gears are, frankly, a bit naff. Giant frames are popular, and upgradable to an extent, but they have a "unique to Giant" headset and fork steerer combination, which means you can't get all aftermarket forks to fit it. Giant finishing kit is not rubbish, and again, can all be upgraded/blinged when the time comes, 

Personally? No, I wouldn't. It'lll be a bit of a lump, and in my opinion you'd be better off going for secondhand, or a decent hardtail. (new carbon with Deore groupset? http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOO456CDEO/on-one-456-evo-carbon-shimano-deore-mountain-bike )


----------



## Jody (16 Sep 2014)

Cubist talks sense. If it has to be a full suss for a grand I would opt for second hand as someone else has taken the depreciation over the last 12 months. You can get some stonking deals. The Anthem I bought at Christmas which was about 18 months old cost less than half of what it was bought for. 

Cubist. Giant have dropped the Overdrive 2 and gone back to the normal overdrive tapered headsets for 2015.


----------



## Big Nick (16 Sep 2014)

I would of had one of these if I could of got it on the c2w

https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3208

Depends what type of riding you want the bike for but I'd agree that a decent hardtail would be better buy than a budget full susser


----------



## Cubist (16 Sep 2014)

Bloody hell:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/vitus-bikes-escarpe-275-suspension-bike-2014/rp-prod107038


----------



## Rooster1 (17 Sep 2014)

Cubist said:


> Bloody hell:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/vitus-bikes-escarpe-275-suspension-bike-2014/rp-prod107038



Blimey, that is even better, with its "Four-Bar V-Link activated suspension platform"

Are the components better than the Giant ?


----------



## Motozulu (17 Sep 2014)

Another one to consider if you are looking for a C2W scheme friendly full suss. Very good levels of kit on this - a mate has one and loves it.

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...tain-bike-team-full-suspension-650b-2014#tab2


----------



## Cubist (17 Sep 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> Blimey, that is even better, with its "Four-Bar V-Link activated suspension platform"
> 
> Are the components better than the Giant ?


Yes, in my opinion. I don't know much about FSA chainsets, but can't see much to worry me. The rest is far better than the Altus/Alivio mix on the Giant.


----------



## Cubist (17 Sep 2014)

Motozulu said:


> Another one to consider if you are looking for a C2W scheme friendly full suss. Very good levels of kit on this - a mate has one and loves it.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...tain-bike-team-full-suspension-650b-2014#tab2


Good call


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (21 Sep 2014)

@Cubist Overdrive 2 bikes will accept an aftermarket fork, but unfortunately this means replacing not only the forks, but the headset and stem too. The steerer tube internal diameter is no different.


----------

